
Mentorship Service To Connect Startup Founders With Good Advice - tbgvi
http://techcrunch.com/2012/05/03/clarity-mobile-mentorship-app/
======
thomasknoll
One of those tools where it works well for its intended purpose, but also has
additional unintended utility. =)

~~~
tbgvi
Sounds like you've used it & would recommend it?

It definitely seems interesting and possibly valuable, but I'd be a bit
apprehensive about it. IE. I feel like its much better to get introduced
organically to and advisor than pay for it. When it's pay per minute it seems
like they're incentivized to take on anyone whether they can provide solid
advice or not. Also feel like there would be a stigma like "here's this guy
who can't get an advisor so he has to pay for it".

Edit: I should probably just try it, potential value > potential awkwardness
:)

~~~
thomasknoll
I understand the concern, but I don't think the intention of the site is to
connect you with "your advisor" but rather provide manageable access to
advice, from willing participants.

I have used it, on _both_ ends of the service.

